# Par20 LED for Sump



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys, anyone have any tips/preferences on where to get a Par20 LED spotlight for the sump/fuge? 

I see a lot of par20 LED "flood lights" at home depot, but I think a spotlight would be better to control light spill. Also I read somewhere that daylight (5500K) is preferable? 

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

the flood lights PAR20LEDs should work fine for sump


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright I'll see what I can find! Thanks!


----------

